# painting pearl finish



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

What is the procedure for applying pearl metallics?

i have a project bike frame i want to paint in Audi Moonshine blue which is a metallic pearl.

...ill add this will be done with rattle cans 

Audi moonshine blue clip from 22 seconds ...


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

The same as a metallic. It's just got the 'pearls' suspended in the colour coat instead of flat metallic particles.

Prime, colour, lacquer. flat and polish afterwards if required.


----------



## THE CHAMP (Aug 1, 2008)

when applying the last coat of colour hold the can a lot further away from the job and the pearls will pop more than the would if you are up close to the job (Google drop coat)


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Cheers fellas .. For some reason , i had it in mind the base coat had to go over another colour coat. 

Thanks fir the info.


----------



## Barbel330 (May 3, 2016)

That's only for a 3 stage pearl :thumb:


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

enc said:


> Cheers fellas .. For some reason , i had it in mind the base coat had to go over another colour coat.
> 
> Thanks fir the info.


Sometimes pearls done with 'proper' paint in a gun will have an extra step, but I've never seen an aerosol use this system. I've only ever seen them with the pearl mixed into the colour.


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

Tbf I have never heard of a 3 stage pearl being done by aerosol or it being mixed into one can.


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Cheers for the info. 
I've decided to go with the original graphite grey now


----------

